# How much sunlight should cockatiels get?



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Unfortunately because of the hot weather here in Florida, Ares hasn't been able to get a lot of sunlight this summer. I take whatever chance I can to roll her cage out, but this has left me wondering if it's enough. How much sunlight do your 'tiels get every day/week?


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

It gets very hot here in Malta during the summer from May until September. I put Birdie out in the sun, with a cover to give some shade, early in the morning for an hour and then bring her in and put the cage near the open (screened) door, again with a cover, so she can choose to be in the sun or the shade.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm in Florida too! It can get pretty hot over here

If possible you can give him at least 30 minutes, you can put him under some shade and a little misting will also help with the heat. Sunlight also gives cockatiel vitamin D and it makes them absorb the calcium

My tiels love outside in an aviary


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess I'll keep doing what I've been doing then, thanks you two!


----------



## TínaBrá (Jun 8, 2013)

I have been wondering the same thing but I'm scared that its to cold is 9-10 °c enough heat??. In Iceland the sun is up all day and night so it dosent get dark but it gets colder


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It all depends on what your birds are used to. If they're used to those temps, then them being outside for a little bit to soak up some sun will be OK. But if all they're doing the whole time they're outside is sitting puffed up, then its too cold for them and you should bring them in. If it is too cold, you can look into getting an FSL for them to compensate for not being able to take them outside. We have a sticky on it here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27549


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's a relevant quote from the sticky on FSL:

"It's hard to find information on how much sunlight a bird needs for vitamin D production, but the recommendations seem to range from 30 minutes a week to 30 minutes a day."


----------

